# First turkey



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, this was my forth year turkey hunting, and finally, I got my first one yesterday during the youth season. 

I was set up before light on a ridge that I knew turkeys used every now in then. A little before daylight I heard some gobbles off to my right, which sounded to me like a jake and a gobbler. I did some yelping and clucks with a few differnet calls, but after the sun came up all the way, them turkeys pretty much stopped gobbling. Some I let out a little more yelps then I decided to quit calling for a little bit also. So I was waiting there leaning against a tree, and I was really starting to ache. SO..... I layed down on the ground to try to ease the pain alittle. I was using my cusion as a pillow. LoL.. thats probably wasnt the smartest move. Anyway I was laying there with a turkey call still in my mouth, and I was jsut starting to drift off into sleep, when I heard something off in the distance. I sort of leaned my head up a little, and I could see something walking out close to the cattle field. At first I though that they were cows, and then I thought they were deer, and then once they cleared the brush a little bit I releized that they were turkeys, 3 of them. My heart began to race, but I knew I was in a bad postion because they was coming right towards my decoy, but I was still laying down. They was about 40 yards away when 2 of them went down into a little dip in the ground, but one of them was still directly in front of me, and he looked like he was looking right towards me. I figured he would surley see me and run. And thats pretty much what it did, except it ran right toward my decoy! I figured that was my break so I slowly rose up alittle bit. I was still half way laying down, when the other 2 turkeys came up from the dip. I was in an akward position to shoot a turkey, but I was able now to balance my gun on my knee. All three of the turkeys were hovering about my little hen decoy. The first one I had my bead on I think was a really small jake, and even though it might have had a beard, it wasnt real noticable so I didnt shoot him. However the second one had a beard hanging down, and although it wasnt big, it was still noticable, so I took aim and shot, and only two of those 3 turkeys flew away. Im not sure how big the third turkey was, but it didnt really matter to me then because I had just killed my first turkey. It was a little jake with about a 3 inch beard. After I thank God for allowing me to kill such a beautiful animal, and after it was tagged in, I took it home and butchered it. I plan on getting a fan mount done of it sometime. I hope this was the beginning of many more turkeys to come.


----------



## Ovation (Apr 7, 2005)

Way to go on your first bird. After you put the first one down they start to get easier after that.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...congrats Man...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great jjob on your bird. Now get out & do some cattin!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Job Well Done man.
I wish I could have shot as well as you. I missed one about 25 yards first thing this morning and couldn't get any others to come close. I know they were still moving around good until around 9:30 but I just couldnt get them close. I gave up around 10 because it was starting to get too hot. I will be ready for them tomorrow morning though.


----------

